# Sthil and Homelite chainsaws.



## Kingwood990 (Sep 21, 2010)

Here's my Sthil MS210C.

























1995 Homelite XL.


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Both look like good workers.








Here is mine.


----------



## Kingwood990 (Sep 21, 2010)

SonnyT said:


> Both look like good workers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Sonny. Nice saw you have there.
My favorite part about these two is the came out of a dumpster and run great.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

here are my two saws wouldn't mind getting a stihl but right now money is too tight and i never run across any nice free finds like that.


----------



## Kingwood990 (Sep 21, 2010)

tractornut said:


> here are my two saws wouldn't mind getting a stihl but right now money is too tight and i never run across any nice free finds like that.


Well it helps to know the local mower repair guy. He finds stuff in the dump takes them home gets them running and ether sells them or gives them to us.


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

cool i need to get workin on my chainsaw


----------

